# My quest



## Foxers (Mar 14, 2010)

Well, im just going to update my spawn's status on this thread i guess. 

So today was day one of introducing the pair, i did as OldFishLady said, a heavily planted tank, with real plants, heater up to 83* and i fed them both with bloodworms yesterday. So this morning i released them before i went to school. 
I came back to see him making the nest, which is pretty small right now, and she hiding behind the filter. Her fins seemed nipped, but no wounds except for the top of her nose which isint serious. But she does seem more plump. 
Everything seems right according to me anyways.
Lets hope everything goes okay. :-D


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Great...I would turn the filter off and leave it off until the fry are at least 6 week old


----------



## Foxers (Mar 14, 2010)

Okay, turned off the filter and the nest is bigger =D


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Oh I leave my filter gently bubbling from day one up until they move to a big tank.


----------



## Foxers (Mar 14, 2010)

Well, i left it on the lowest setting, which is very slow and low bubbling. But i did notice more and more scars on her..


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Water movement from filtration can disrupt the nest and kill eggs and fry......


----------



## Foxers (Mar 14, 2010)

Meh okay ill turn it off...but i think my male is overly aggressive,because the female, she seems to have more and more scars and bites, and isint showing the vertical bars anymore


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Is she swimming in the head down position?


----------



## Foxers (Mar 14, 2010)

Well, i just came home and she's swimming closer to the nest, with her head down, but he is chasing her away still, im thinking tomorrow or tonight maybe


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Sounds like it will be any time....sometimes the male will chase her away several times...she will keep going to the nest head down and he will attack and then...it happens...so awesome to watch the spawning act...I hope you are home to see it...I have watched 100's of spawns and I still love to watch it...so graceful.......

Funny sometimes too, especially when the male has trouble with the embrace and he completes the act without the female...lol...she will sit and watch him with a look of "what about me" as he floats in the trance state..lol.....
he usually floats down and she floats up to the top after the successful embrace, she will stay in the trance a few seconds longer than the male to give him a head start on gathering the eggs, sometimes not always when no eggs are dropped after the embrace the male will nip her oviposter thinking it is eggs or to stimulate her while she is in the trance. 
Sometimes the female will gather eggs and put them in the nest or spit them toward the male...but mostly she eats them......


----------



## Foxers (Mar 14, 2010)

haha yea, my friend's betta did that, and she just swam away, but everything seems to be going well, ill keep my fingers crossed


----------



## Foxers (Mar 14, 2010)

So, day three. he has his nest, she seems okay, and the temperature is just right... still nothing. At times like now i start to worry. Is she full of eggs or not? Because of my other female, Rainy, she is huge o-o completely full of eggs, but she isint red like the fish i wanna breed. And i think, should i switch them? i doubt it of course, because she flares AT the male..hmm


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Give them time......it can take 3, 4, even 6 days and longer to spawn, but look really close at the nest for eggs and if the male is mouthing anything or not, and the female behavior will tell you if they spawned or not....they can do this when your not looking.....I hope not....

Still no spawn by day 4, I would do a 50% water change and mess the nest up but leave them together, also how are you feeding them, sometimes feeding them side by side can help especially when you have live foods like mosquito larva.


----------



## Foxers (Mar 14, 2010)

I feed them mainly bloodworms and betta pellets and his nest is getting pretty thick now, i hope it happens soon


----------



## Foxers (Mar 14, 2010)

Well, Day four, she looks pitiful, her fins are torn, she has scale lose and well, he keeps chasing after her. His nest is all good....but its still not happening


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Can you post a pic of your breeding tank? or tell me more about it...


----------



## Foxers (Mar 14, 2010)

Sure sure, its a 6g tank with three real plants, and a heater, gravel, the works. 
Here are some pics


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## SweetnSpicy (Sep 3, 2009)

Your breeding tank is looking awesome! I wish my 10gal divided tank looked 1/2 as good!


----------



## Foxers (Mar 14, 2010)

thanks ^^; but today i had a set back, Comet died =( he got stuck under the rock cave and didnt get out sigh....


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Wow...that is a set back...sorry to hear that....Comet is the male?


----------



## Foxers (Mar 14, 2010)

Yep. my Red and green crowntail betta...i did a water change on the tank, and i put the female into a tank with a few drops of betta revive. So now i have to choose which pair to breed, maybe Neptune and Rainy...or Draco and Azule


----------



## Foxers (Mar 14, 2010)

im not sure which ^^;


----------

